# Nc Best Campgrounds



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Anyone have any recommendations on the best campgrounds in NC? We have stayed at several but are always looking for some more good ones.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

deep creek campground at Bryson city.You can get a spot with the creek flowing 10 feet behind your camper and feel the cool air off the water. You can also tube down the creek right up to your camp if the water is up a little.
Lawton


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

That one sounds good--we love the mountains as well as the beach--thanks


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm going to the Cape Hatteras KOA in June, will let you know if it is any good.
Then stopping up to Virginia Beach for the 4th of July.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Hurricaneplumber,

If you get a chance try Outdoor Resorts in Sandbridge VA Its 20 min from VA Beach and has a resort setting. Its located right on Back Bay National Wildlife Refuge and is just fantastic. We camped there several years ago and was able to get a site right on the bay (about 10 feet from the water).

Its a little pricy but offers a different experience in camping.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We liked what used to be Crazy Horse but now something like Adventure some or another near Gatlinburg, TN (does that count as NC?). They're a little bit pricey but have a lot of entertainment like shows, bingo, crafts for the kids, fishing, and a water slide bogan that's a blast. We're still looking for some camping in the Smoky Mtn area that has some hookups like elec and water. My parents live on Lake Santeetlah - near Murphy/Andrews NC. There's a couple of camping places there but they're small and usually pretty primitive. We've always wanted to try Cade's Cove ... but that's primitive too. Does anyone else have any experiences with the Smokies area? or even N. GA? We've been looking in the Hiwassee, GA area too. We've been to Track Rock in Blairsville which is nice with full hookups, horse riding, very scenic, and a pond to fish.

C-


----------



## vacamper (Apr 11, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I'm going to the Cape Hatteras KOA in June, will let you know if it is any good.
> Then stopping up to Virginia Beach for the 4th of July.
> [snapback]35610[/snapback]​


Be extra careful of the pool deck at the Cape Hatteras KOA. Numerous people slipping and falling the weekend we were there last year. Management finally came out and put some indoor/outdoor carpeting over the worst places, but not until after I slipped and fractured my elbow. Spent a few hours on a Sunday morning at the Outer Banks hospital, several visits to an Orthopedic Doc at home and 3 months of twice weekly visits to physical therepy.

Bad memories, not going back this year, trying out Camp Hatteras instead!

Vacamper


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

kmcfetters said:


> Anyone have any recommendations on the best campgrounds in NC? We have stayed at several but are always looking for some more good ones.
> [snapback]35402[/snapback]​


Take a look at pride rv resort (pridervresort.com) it is located near Maggie Valley. It is very nice, full everything. 2 fishing ponds and nice creek (Johnathan's creek) with really good trout fishing and can be intubed if you have kids. puttputt golf, playground, pool, hot tub. They have all kinds of things going on, like weekend bands, bingo, games, square dancing, etc. We have young kids and they enjoy Pride. Beware of creek front sites which is really nice, across the creek is a lumber mill. Their equipment cranks up about 5 or 6 in the morning. Pride is a good location right off hwy 40. Asheville is about 40 mins. south, Pigion forge is about 1hr. north. Wyaneville is a nice town for the wife to go shopping (down town). There's whitewater rafting, its close to smokies. Fontana lake is close, you can rent a pontoon boat for about 150.00 and spent the day on a great lake.

Smokemont in the smokies is really nice, it is primitive and has some great hiking trails, creeks to play in.

The State Parks in SC are very nice, our favorite is Devil's Fork State Park. Located up state SC in the mountains. It's great. It is on Lake Jocasse, the water is crytal clear. 
That's a couple. Hope that helps.

steve, rena, hanna, seth
04 26rs


----------

